#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

## Mohamed

*Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry* 


 
 

The Brains Behind the Business


Beginning in 1966 some of the brightest minds in the Oil and Gas Industry put together the best available phase equilibrium and thermophysical property data and published the first edition of the API Technical Data Book. This work of the API Tech Data Committee has continued for 40 years. Now, all of that data and information from four decades of hard work have been distilled into the 40th Anniversary Edition of the API Tech Data Book (the 8th Edition).


A Software Solution


APIs flagship product is deployed as an easy to use software package covering the fundamentals of thermophysical properties and process engineering. The API Technical Data Book allows you to accurate evaluate hydrocarbon processing systems with its 130+ recommedned API methods and 20 + software programs  a must-have resource that engineers working in the Oil and Gas industry rely on to further their know-how and careers.


A Re-Mastered Printed Data Book


You can navigate quickly to find desired API procedures, review their recommended use and application, and then directly access software specifically designed to implement those procedures. All of the API Technical Data Book figures and tables have been included and digitally optimized for best quality in both the electronic and printed 3-volume desk reference set.


The Brains Behind the Business


The 40th Anniversary Edition of the API Technical Data Book is a result of the top U.S. oil and natural gas experts working together. As the standard for Phase Equilibrium and Thermophysical Properties, the API Technical Data Book 8 is a vital engineering resource you need to help you get the job done right.


With unmatched accuracy, the 40th Anniversary Edition of the API Technical Data Book can help you optimize your plant for profit and safety. This powerful software suite was built on a rock-solid foundation:


40 Years of API-Funded Research and Development


Participation by 127 Leading Thermodynamics Experts


Development of 161 API Physical Property Methods


Based on 2,000+ Technical References and Resources 


Rigorous 3-Phase Flash/Mixture Calculations 


We filled a book with all of the data you need to get the job done right. Get APIs know-how, right now with the API Technical Data Book 8  40th Anniversary Edition.


The Birth of the Electronic Version


Upon completion of the thirteenth revision package in 1998 by Penn State, API and the Tech Data Committee openly solicited bids to convert the API Technical Data Book into an interactive software application with a modern interface design. The objective was to enhance the usefulness of the API Technical Data Book and generate income to support the ongoing research and development of the Tech Data Committee. EPCON International was selected to develop this new electronic version of the API Technical Data Book. In 2005, EPCON released the Seventh Edition with full software coverage and a re-mastered, printed Data Book.


Software Development Effort


The first phase of this software development effort provided a Windows based application for Chapters 1 through 4 of the API Technical Data Book in 1998. The second phase of the software development provided a flash/mixture module for applicable methods and a new method for pseudo component generation in 2000. The third phase of the software development provided complete coverage of all 130+ methods recommended by the API Tech Data Committee and included EPCONs rigorous 3-phase flash along with a scanned graphical file of all chapter introductions for all computerized/recommended methods in 2002. In the fourth phase of this software development effort, the printed API Technical Data Book was re-mastered from the non-searchable graphical form of the Sixth Edition. The Seventh Edition provided true text, searchable format to provide direct interaction between the documented procedures and the software implementation of these procedures. Additional improvements were made in the implementation of the computer methods as software applications in this first fully electronic API Technical Data Book software product. The fifth phase of the software redevelopment included correction of any reported bugs and additional features requested by the committee

Download all three files and save them in the same folder
after click on Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.rar
and extract the cont. 


Size : 103.809+103.809+38.349 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Is all in one file link
(240MB)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Splitted Archives to three links*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Splitted Archives each less than 40 MB*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeetxxp

Hi Mohamed Thanks a lot for your kind support to the young petroleum professional like me, by sharing the knowledge.... thanks again

Santanu
India

----------


## ali.h.alfattal



----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

> Hi Mohamed Thanks a lot for your kind support to the young petroleum professional like me, by sharing the knowledge.... thanks again
> 
> Santanu
> India







> 



Santanu: you are welcome
Ali:   ,

----------


## javan

Thanks dear guys,
Can you tell how install it?

----------


## ameer

Download all three files and save them in the same folder
after click on Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.rar
and extract the cont

----------


## javan

> Download all three files and save them in the same folder
> after click on Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.rar
> and extract the cont



what about ***** ?

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank You

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you for the software &  book. For software, it is asking for license. Please tell what to do.

Thanks once again for your efforts

----------


## ch_ward



----------


## gad480

Thank alot for your co-operation but please help me to run this program cause i tried alot and failed . thanx again..

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## ch_ward

......



        .............   

.............

1-right click at any one of the 3 folders

2-choose extract to Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7

3-goto Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7 folder, you have just created it.

4-you will find a compressed file inside it called Epcon_API_TECHNICAL DATA BOOK 7+lic

5-do the steps from 1 to 3 again

6-this time you will find two folders one called current (382 m) and the other is compressed and called EPCON.API.Technical.Databook.v7.0-SHOCK  (6.12 kb)

7-go to current folder and choose set up

after installing the prog. it will not work it will ask for the License :Smile:  

1-now copy the compressed file  named (EPCON.API.Technical.Databook.v7.0-SHOCK  (6.12 kb) you created at step 6

2-copy and extract it at the folowing locations>>>>>
    a- c:\Program Files\EPCON\APITECH70 
    b- c:\Program Files\EPCON\APITECH70\License Server 

    ..............

----------


## Kamel

Thank you Mohamed,
You are the BEST.

----------


## javan

> ......
> 
> 
> 
>         .............   
> 
> .............
> 
> 1-right click at any one of the 3 folders
> ...



Thanks

----------


## farukfar

Thank you ver much

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## smahesh070

Thank you

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

Thank You

----------


## mas_panuci

Dear Mohammed, We downlaoded this files with free account. And max requirement split files is 103 MB. Could you help me ?

----------


## balasundaram

dear friends , i tried to download the three files but its asking for log in password and user name can any one help me out on this ?

thanks in advacne 

bala

----------


## elzeinyr

Gazak Allah Khaira
pls., I really in critical need for this source ,but i have aproblem with downloading from rapid share,so kindly use another host than rapid share if possible.

----------


## olawasco

thank you, Engr Mohammad, Jazakhumullahu khairan for all your efforts. Please i have tried downloading the files more than thrice, at the end of the downloads instead of extracting the folder gets to about 35% and says file corrupted. I also tried the zipped book, i mean the one of 46MB it downloaded up until 11.7MB and stopped. Please i'll be very grateful if you can assist on how to correct this errors. Possibly if you can help upload the file on a different file download host e.g mihd instead of rapidshare, its always almost impossible for me to download successfully from rapidshare.
 i will be very grateful if my request is favourably considered. waiting to hear from you, till then. thank you, God bless
  NB: My e-mail adress is *akeemolaleye@yahoo.com*

----------


## ameer

Dear, olawasco i download the files and it work good but what about the operating system you used and also what about the zip program you used to extract the files.

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## elzeinyr

*D*ear all ,
*T*hanx for any help from every one , I still trying hard to download the API  data book from rapids hare links which,I mentioned it is truly critical for me, but still failed ,if any other host can used than the rapid share ,it will be good for all ,this from my point of view,hope you all happiness and keep forward.
*Eng./Ramy Elzeiny*  elzeinyr@yahoo.com
Regards and thanks again

----------


## elzeinyr

note I mean (Epcon - API Technical Data Book)
thanks all

----------


## abojasim2007

thank you for your help
the above bokks for API have been loaded but the (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) not loaded for some resons or broplems , please advice for extract the above files
thank you

----------


## elzeinyr

thanks but the file not found on rapidshre

----------


## davidbach

thank you very much

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------


## youcef

thank you mohamed alhagar

----------


## youcef

I nead a help,I want english cours learning

----------


## sharmeen

Thank's a lot sir, but if possible please upload it on some resume supported site.
Thank you

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## Mohamed

*Links was update*

----------


## tsrc8204

God! very useful.

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## OtHoVoNKAne

hEY eNG. MOHAMED THANKS FOR THE CONTRIBUTION,  I HOPE SOON POST MY INFORMATION TO SHARED WITH ALL!!!!!!!

----------


## soes

thank u very much

----------


## vinayak_utekar

sir,
i could not down load 3rd link,kindly help.
thanks.

----------


## zero2lyn

it great software, thank a lot 4 you

----------


## tolis-gef

Thanks friend  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Santana

Thank you for the software and book. For software, it is asking for license and don't see the book. Please tell what to do.

----------


## naiem bibawi

Do the following exactly:
1-right click at any one of the 3 folders

2-choose extract to Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7

3-goto Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7 folder, you have just created it.

4-you will find a compressed file inside it called Epcon_API_TECHNICAL DATA BOOK 7+lic

5-do the steps from 1 to 3 again

6-this time you will find two folders one called current (382 m) and the other is compressed and called EPCON.API.Technical.Databook.v7.0-SHOCK (6.12 kb)

7-go to current folder and choose set up

after installing the prog. it will not work it will ask for the License

1-now copy the compressed file named (EPCON.API.Technical.Databook.v7.0-SHOCK (6.12 kb) you created at step 6

2-copy and extract it at the folowing locations>>>>>
a- c:\Program Files\EPCON\APITECH70
b- c:\Program Files\EPCON\APITECH70\License Server
                                                                              best Regards for all of U

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## ZHONGHAI

thank you for your support,you are my role model

----------


## dduck

Outstanding reference.

thanx

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much..

----------


## balasundaram

Sir , Sorry i could not find it. may i knw where is it available.

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks a lot

----------


## greengeek

Love you...

You are great!!!!!!!!

----------


## pranavd1980

Great Share Dude.......

----------


## r3n1

Thanks alot

----------


## technip

Thanks a lot friend,

I succeed with license but still faced the problem when it required pass to open API doc. Please refer to snapshot for more detail. Does anybody have issues like mine?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hope to get support from you,
Thanks for sharing,
Regards,

----------


## sheco_27

,           .

----------


## mdzuhri

> Do the following exactly:
> 1-right click at any one of the 3 folders
> 
> 2-choose extract to Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7
> 
> 3-goto Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7 folder, you have just created it.
> 
> 4-you will find a compressed file inside it called Epcon_API_TECHNICAL DATA BOOK 7+lic
> 
> ...



I'v tried many times to do what you told, step-by-step. But, this program won't run at all.
Any advices???

----------


## mathew.chem@gmail.com

Hi Mohamed Thanks a lot

----------


## yopy_yogie

> I'v tried many times to do what you told, step-by-step. But, this program won't run at all.
> Any advices???



Same with me ....
I've try to copied epcon.lic to the program files folder and license server folder, but still the program ask for the license. 

Any ide

Regards

----------


## selfcolor

thank you, man

----------


## nautel

A good friend, thank you very much

----------


## cabalen4u

Thanks for sharing!

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## miebit

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> *Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry* 
> 
> 
>  
>  
> 
> The Brains Behind the Business
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot.

----------


## NESTIN

Thank a lot....
good working

Regards....

----------


## bob

Thank you. Can I calculate the solid phase using this program?

----------


## shuklak

Title:  Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook - A Manual of Quick, Accurate Solutions to Everyday Pipeline Engineering Problems (6th Edition) 
Publisher:  Elsevier 

Author/Editor:  Edited by: McAllister, E.W. 

Mechanics & Mechanical Engineering
Oil & Gas Engineering

Many thanks and regards,


Kaushlendra

----------


## bubie

Appreciate your kindness

----------


## shuklak

Dear Mohamed,

Thanks a lot for your posting. Could you please send me some other link where I can download these files because these links are not opening with me?

In case if possible please mail me on shuklak.25@gmail.com.

Many thanks 







> *Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry* 
> 
> 
>  
>  
> 
> The Brains Behind the Business
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## hogagm

amazin tool thank you for you help !!!!

----------


## INSTRUTECH

******** cannot apply. please inform exact procedure. at begenning of installation which option to select? complete install or license server?

please help.

----------


## gopikrishnan

Excellent work gentle man...  In the same way i've been looking for a book "petroleum refining in nontechniccal language by william lefller". Could you please provide me the link for the same book or similar books... Thank you.....

----------


## taoxianwen123

why need  License(s) ?

----------


## INSTRUTECH

******** is not working in windows 7. Please suggest. Thanks

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## alaeddine618

Baraka ellahou fik ya Mohammed

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## icqaa

who have Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_8？pls share

----------


## eastorca

It's impressive. Thank you for your dedication

----------


## Ghilzai

I could not get it to work (License...). Can someone please help me out. Thank you.

----------


## imeagor

Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_8,please share

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## sattarshnait

Thanks

----------


## onomeanthony

u have beautiful soul dear friend.. thanx a mil..

----------


## icqaa

Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_8
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ghilzai

How do I make it run? please guide. Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> How do I make it run? please guide. Thanks.



the file is a zip file, make sure the dash isn't on the end of the name and it will unzip

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## Ghilzai

I have unzipped the contents, and installed it. It asks for a .mdb file that must be copied to the Database folder... do you have it?

----------


## Nabilia

> I have unzipped the contents, and installed it. It asks for a .mdb file that must be copied to the Database folder... do you have it?



Sorry, I use a mac and don't use the softwares on this site because they can't run on OSX, I just thought you had trouble unzipping it. 

icqaa, its your file, help Ghilzai

----------


## nguyents

Thank for your contribution!
It run in Window 7?

----------


## hermes

Dear Ghilzai:
If you are tooking about Epcon-API data book 7th Ed, at the install software there should be 2 folders:
- Database, having 3 .mdb files; and
- DIPPR801, having 1 .mdb file.
Pls check it and tell us if you have that files.
Regards

----------


## ted.rip@56

dear icqaa, do u have the lic file and the mdb file? thank you




> Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_8
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## icqaa

i don't have the lic, who can find it? pls share

----------


## huifa

link is not working, could you please upload again?

----------


## budo0

Thanks man!  :Big Grin:

----------


## icqaa

it's working **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ghilzai

Thanks mate. I will check and let you know.

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## jajejijoju22

thanks for sharing

See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## raj67

where you able to run the program ? it is asking for lic file  ????

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

its request for license key!!!!!

----------


## Florentina

Dear Mohamed,

I kindly ask you to upload again this book. Thank you very much!

Florentina







> *Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry* 
> 
> 
>  
>  
> 
> The Brains Behind the Business
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nobody618

Could anybody share this software with me?
The links posted here are invalid.
My mail address:guochun0115#sina.com
Many thanks!

----------


## abdelillah

Dear friend,
Can someone upload again this useful software ? Please !!!
Kindest regards
BAGHDADI

----------


## abdelillah

Dear friend,
Can someone upload again this useful software ? Please !!!
Kindest regards
BAGHDADI

----------


## zinokabyl



----------


## txq_txq

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeansaad

thank you my brother for your effort

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

pleas reupload this links

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Brother the links are not working now

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i found this link in 4shared.com:



http://www.4shared.com/zip/sa7tfBXWce/Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_.html

*i don't know the archive is password protected or not, i didn't download. please check it and if it is ok, please inform to other users.
thanks.*See More: Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry

----------


## mutrosa

mohamad3010

Thank you very much.

----------


## Fadlo

Thank you very very much, Mr. Naiem Bibawi!

----------


## Fadlo

Thank you very very much, txq_txq!

----------

